# Navigation ETA 2018 rouge SL



## SDM (Dec 26, 2017)

My ETA always seems to be displayed in minutes remaining. I’d like to switch it to display the arrival time. Can’t figure out how to change it. I tried clicking on it but doesn’t seem to do anything. It’s also displayed in very small characters as opposed to my 2017 Rouge SL. On the ‘17 I can just click to change the ETA. The ‘18 doesn’t let me do that. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.--


----------



## TFR1 (Dec 19, 2018)

SDM said:


> My ETA always seems to be displayed in minutes remaining. I’d like to switch it to display the arrival time. Can’t figure out how to change it. I tried clicking on it but doesn’t seem to do anything. It’s also displayed in very small characters as opposed to my 2017 Rouge SL. On the ‘17 I can just click to change the ETA. The ‘18 doesn’t let me do that. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.--


Page 6-38 in your manual....navigation settings will allow you to change from time remaining to ETA and vice versa.


----------

